# Provari



## andro (14/7/14)

Why in the us is so praised and everybody want one ? I check the speck and seem good but i dont get the hype?


----------



## BumbleBee (14/7/14)

I think it's an "image" thing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro (14/7/14)

So is like a louis vuitton bag or an armani suit ....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (14/7/14)

Me neither @andro . Maybe someone can enlighten us?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (14/7/14)

By the way did u got the parcel?


----------



## Al3x (14/7/14)

I like to watch pbursado you tube vids and he loves it also don't know why but I guess it's the same as the rest will only know once I get 1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (14/7/14)

andro said:


> By the way did u got the parcel?


Not yet, tracking site is not working... going to interrogate post office staff in the morning

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Al3x (14/7/14)

Sorry meant reo


----------



## andro (14/7/14)

Al3x said:


> Sorry meant reo


What u mean ?


----------



## Al3x (14/7/14)

My phone tapatalk is faulty look at my previous post it types rest instead of reo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (14/7/14)

I for one will not spend over 3.5k on a device that has the same limitations as most electronic mods .
It does have some cool features tho ...

Maybe @Chop007 can tell us more

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/7/14)

Great question and no one has an answer! Why on earth would one buy a Provari that has limits when you can get a Sigelei 20W at a third of the price... I don't get it either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (14/7/14)

Or a 30w / 50w cheaper


----------



## andro (14/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Great question and no one has an answer! Why on earth would one buy a Provari that has limits when you can get a Sigelei 20W at a third of the price... I don't get it either.


Dont get me wrong i got the semovar because i love the way that svoemesto done it and is a solid built for everyday vaping , but i have a lot more of different devices . I just dont understand why us love this thing so much


----------



## shabbar (14/7/14)

Probably had something to do with the consistency of the vape and if im not mistaken its not PWM


----------



## BumbleBee (14/7/14)

Here's some chirp here.... http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapemob-provari-for-the-discerning-vapor.3150/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MarkK (15/7/14)

Its probably because of the chip yea, and lifetime guarantee, shit goes wrong just send it back and your baby returns... try that with an SVD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (15/7/14)

Wasnt it because at the time it came out it was a brilliant device?
Must have been a solid performer and people just stuck to it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (15/7/14)

Although the device is limited to being a VV device the build quality is still outstanding. These mods are made to last. A guy I know has had his Provari for about 3yrs and that thing has taken heavy knocks and it still first every time.

For the price I do think that it is exaggerated and it has definitely become a brand/image thing but one can definitely not fault on quality and reliability.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Chop007 (15/7/14)

So, the choice is a personal one, do you want to drive that Toyota around all your life, or are you a discerning individual who wants nothing but the best. After all, we only live once, why settle for anything other than the best.

The Provari has the same electronic chip that the Drone aircraft use. There is almost zero voltage drop, 0.03 to be exact. The Zen Coat process, the excellent service and pedigree of Provari. The first and last VV device you will ever need to buy. These Provari's actually go like hotcakes despite their price. Sure, there are cheaper alternatives that may not last as long. As I said in the thread I created for the Provari, "The choice is a personal one based on build quality and Pedigree." For the guys that drive a Bugatti, there is actually no question in their minds, using a Zen Coated Provari while driving down the coast with a Provari in their hands, darn, that is just class.

Many who do not own a Provari have lots to say about it's price and functionality, of which I personally agree with every word. But those who have bought and do own a Provari, sing a completely different tune, of which I also agree and fully comprehend, having held one in my own hands. When you hold one in your hands and feel the consistent vape and that masterly crafted device lasts you a lifetime, well, then maybe, you too might know the love and passion that is the Pedigree of Provari.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (15/7/14)

Awww, I'm still waiting for my Bugatti to be delivered... really don't know what's taking so long, in the mean time my '88 kombi will just have to suffice.


----------



## andro (15/7/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Awww, I'm still waiting for my Bugatti to be delivered... really don't know what's taking so long, in the mean time my '88 kombi will just have to suffice.


Cmon you didnt get the bugatti yet ....mine is in my garage , in my house , close to the pier where my yacht is .................in my dreams

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

